# Birthing Time?



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

It's been a while since I've posted but I have some questions because I am expecting another litter soon  My pregnant doe is about to pop at any day now, I really though it was going to be last night but this morning there were no babies. I was wondering if there is a general time when mice give birth. I think I've read before that they usually give birth in the early hours of the morning, yes?









I'm also using a nanny for the first time, it is one of her daughters and I'm hoping everything will go well!


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Beth I have noticed most of My litters were born early hours yes.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Is that the one with the limp tail?
She looks older.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes Rhasputin, this is the one with the limp tail =/ She does look older however she is no more than 7 months tops.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Our three-month doe gave birth at 2pm. Middle of the day, light in the room glaring, and apparently it was time. *shrug* Generally, they prefer nighttime or early morning, but it doesn't mean she'll follow the rules.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

That's strange, Laigaie. My previous litters have given birth really late at night or early morning but I didn't know if there was a _general_ time. Cool


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

For the lab my friend Mary worked in, she was one of the husbandry techs (keep the lines going!). Put the pair together for a week, separate her for two weeks, babies on the morning of the 21st or 22nd day like clockwork, regardless of which of the three lines she was working with.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I know it's like a month later, but do you have any pics of the babies?


----------

